# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android لعبة لعبة الاون لاين World War مع الشرح

## mohamed73

*نبذه عن اللعبه*   لعبه حربيه ستدخل في معارك مع المنافسين عبر الشبكه *الشرح + الصور*    (1) بمجرد شرح هذه الصوره ستأخذ نبذه ممتازه عن اللعبه -المال موضح بلون اخضر في الصوره واسفل منه هو مدخول المال كل ساعه - الصحه Health ستنقص عند الهجوم عليك او عندما تقوم بالهجوم على منافس قوي وستزيد تدريجيا ببطئ او بأمكانك زيادتها بسرعه بالمال -الطاقه Energy تتطلب المهمات طاقه وكل مهمه تطلب عدد معين من الطاقه لاكمال المهمه - الرصاص Ammo هو عدد الهجمات المسموحه لك وعند النقص سيزيد بشكل تلقائي بعد مده معينه وبأمكانك زيادة عدد الهجمات بعد التقدم في اللعبه - المهمات Missions ستكسب المال عند قيامك بمعمل المهمات وفي  البدايه المهمات ستكون سهله ومكسبها من المال بسيط وستصعب تدريجيا وسيزيد  مكسبها من المال وستساعدك في التقدم في المستويات - المعركه Battle هنا ستجد الاعبين المنافسين على الشبكه وبأمكانك ضغط على اسم الاعب ومشاهدة ملفه الشخصي وجيوشه او الهجوم عليه - الوحدات Units هنا ستجد الجيوش بكافه انواعها مشاه و مركبات و سفن و طائرات واشتري ماتحتاجه منها - المباني Buildings  هنا ستجد مصانع المال ومصانع الدفاع ومصانع زياده الطاقه - Vault  هو مثل البنك يحفظ مالك في حين رغبت في  الخروج من اللعبه تضع المال بداخله لكي لا يسرق احد مالك وانت خارج من  اللعبه ( اضغط على المال كأختصار ) - Restore وهو لاستعاده صحتك كامله عن طريق المال ( اضغط على الصحه كأختصار ) - President هذي تستطيع تبديل المال بنقاط تزيد فيها من  مخزون الرصاص او مخزون الطاقه او الصحه او شراء نقاط مثل طريقه شراء الذهب  في ترافيان تقريبا - My Profile  هنا ملفك الشخصي وعدد هجماتك الناجحه والخاسره وعدد مرات قتلك للامنافسين وعدد المرات التي قتلوك فيها المنافسين وجيشك - Alliance التحالف بأمكانك اضافه لاعبين او قبول اضافه لاعبين اسفل الصور يوجد اختصارات ثابته للدخول السريع وهي واضحه *الشي المهم في وسط الصوره يوجد كود خاص لكل لاعب مثل pin البلاك بيري وpmessenger وغيرها  بأمكانك  اعطاء الكود لاي لاعب في اللعبه او صديق لك ليتم التحالف بينكم وايضا تمت  التجربه مع ايفون بنجاح يعني لاعبين Android و IOS واي نظام اخر يلعبون مع  بعض*  (2)  هذي الشاشه عند الدخول على المهمات اول مهمه مثلا مكسبها من 750 الي 2250 وتحتاج 9 طاقه وهكذا  هنا الطائرات واسعارها وقوتها الدفاعيه والهجوميه نلاحظ اخر طائره تحتها بلون احمر مكتوب 1100  وهذي استهلاكها من المال لابد يكون مدخولك من المال اكثر من 1100 في  الساعه وفي البدايه الافضل شراء الجيوش التي لاتستهلك من مدخول المال وعند  شراء مصانع المال تبدا بشراء ماشئت *معلومات*   عند التقدم من مستوى الي مستوى سيتم اعطائك  مكافئه وهي عباره عن نقاط تستخدمها في زياده مخزون الطاقه او الصحه او  الرصاص او زياده القوه الهجوميه او الدفاعيه وستحصل النقاط في My profile –  skills في كل يوم سيتم اعطائك مكافئه ماليه على حسب ادائك في العبه اذا كنت تهجم وتنفذ مهمات وهكذا *التحميل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nawaf0108

احسنت ومشكور  
موضوع منتاز

----------


## nawaf0108

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:    :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

